# Signal Loss Daily In The A.M.



## kelvin12 (May 3, 2012)

I originally had one Hopper and three Joeys installed. Everything worked fine and then I decided to go with two Hoppers and two Joeys. The second Hopper works fine with either Joey but the original Hopper has a signal loss message every morning and the signal loss will last until around noon time.

In the past week I've have 4 or possibly 5 techs out to try to solve the problem. They've done everything from checking the signal strength, checking the connections, replacing some of the connections in the attic and yesterday they even replaced the Hopper that I was having a problem with. Yet this morning when I turned on the system I still have a loss of signal message.

When I'm having the signal loss and I run a Check Switch the message I get at the top of the screen is "Node: Not Connected" and "Switch: DP Feed w/separator" and there's only one tuner that shows up on the screen. Whereas when I run Check Switch on the other working Hopper, the message on the screen I get is "Node: Duo" and "Switch: DPP 1.K2". I know I've pointed this out to at least one of the techs I've had out and he didn't check the switch outside because the problem wasn't happening at the time.

I guess my question is: *Shouldn't that have been one of the first things checked and replaced? *

I'm having another tech out this afternoon, hopefully, to try to get situation corrected. But I'm sure when I get home this afternoon the signal will be back, at least it has been every afternoon since this problem started.

Kel


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

It sounds like the node or the wiring coming off the node to this receiver may be the culprit. Please let me know if you continue to have problems after the technician leaves. I can have a Field Service Manager contact you if this is not resolved. Please let me know. Thanks.



kelvin12 said:


> I originally had one Hopper and three Joeys installed. Everything worked fine and then I decided to go with two Hoppers and two Joeys. The second Hopper works fine with either Joey but the original Hopper has a signal loss message every morning and the signal loss will last until around noon time.
> 
> In the past week I've have 4 or possibly 5 techs out to try to solve the problem. They've done everything from checking the signal strength, checking the connections, replacing some of the connections in the attic and yesterday they even replaced the Hopper that I was having a problem with. Yet this morning when I turned on the system I still have a loss of signal message.
> 
> ...


----------



## kelvin12 (May 3, 2012)

Thanks. I'll let you know if it gets resolved one way or the other.

I'll probably have to wait, at least until tomorrow morning, before I post again because that's when the problem occurs.

Kel


----------



## broeddog (Sep 12, 2009)

Is the coax you are using all new and is it rated @ 3 gig. I had a similar problem with my two hopper install and it ended up being a problem with a run of RG6, that was from a Directv install from six months earlier. According to somebody in tech support the center conductor in D cable is different than the coax Dish uses. The tech ran a test cable from the dual node thru the window, this corrected the issue. He ran a new cable and it has been trouble free for 30 days now.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

don't blame the cable if yo don't klnow the reason - many of them , not the 2 or 3 GHz:
- crimped F-connector(s)
- cable was bend
- stapled throu
- moistened inside
- stretched
- twisted
- hammered
- stomped by high-heel shoe
- etc


----------



## kelvin12 (May 3, 2012)

The tech finished up a little while ago. He ran a new cable connection from the recevier up to the tap in the attic and also replaced the duo node connection on the outside of the house. He speculated that the cable in the wall which is stapled to the framework may have been damaged during replacing some of the connectors earlier.

At any rate, everything working fine when the tech left. I'll have to wait and see how things look in the morning since that's when the problem has been occuring. I'll post back later tomorrow.

Kel


----------



## kelvin12 (May 3, 2012)

Checked the system this morning before work and everything appears to be working fine now. I hope it stays that way. Maybe now I can start to truly enjoy my new setup.

Kel


----------



## kelvin12 (May 3, 2012)

For the past week, the system seems to be running okay except for a problem I'm having with one of the Joeys. It keeps popping up the "HDMI 1" message and freezing sometimes during playback. I'm going to contact one of the techs to see if I need to have that Joey replaced.


----------



## Wire Nut (Apr 6, 2012)

HDMI-1 message sounds like it's coming from your TV, I.E. the Joey is not communicating with your TV. A few things could be going on, like a bad HDMI port on the Joey or TV, or a bad HDMI cable. Try a different HDMI port of the TV, if not that it could be the Joey or the cable between it and the host Hopper. 
Intermittent problems are difficult to diagnose without actually seeing the entire system. Another way to see if it is the Joey is to swap them, the potentially defective Joey with the one you know works correctly. If the problem moves with the Joey the answer is a bad Joey.


----------

